# looking for solid GSD working lines



## skinner (Aug 26, 2012)

well, as one of my dogs had to go to sleep, due to old age a while back (bless her) i am now on search for a new pup. this will require importing a dog from another country. the country's i am looking at are Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands. i chose these because of distance, as the pup has to be shipped to me.

now, i am looking for offspring from breeders who breed from solid, social and "handler hard dogs" with strong nerves and good health in mind when they are breeding.

the intention for the dog is to be used in protection sports, but it will also function as a member of the family, as i consider my other dogs to be, and always have been.

any opinions and/or suggestions where i can find breeders in the country's mentioned above who breed from dogs like this?

thank you for taking the time to read the post ad thank you in advance for any advises and reply's.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

skinner, if you can go up to your User CP in the narrow black band up top of the page and click on it, then in your Control Panel, Edit Details to put in your GENERAL location.............that's a huge help when we recommend information. It will show up to the left of every post like my Poconos stuff is <------ 

If you are in the USA, there are great breeders that are breeding from the lines you want plus they will speak English well  and you may even be able to visit the breeders and see the pups.

Important thing is to do all your research on the front end so you are really getting one of those breeders and not one who will just say they are to get that $$$$ for a pup. 

Have you looked at and really read all the information on (click this ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums in general and ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html in specific

aw:


----------



## skinner (Aug 26, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> skinner, if you can go up to your User CP in the narrow black band up top of the page and click on it, then in your Control Panel, Edit Details to put in your GENERAL location.............that's a huge help when we recommend information. It will show up to the left of every post like my Poconos stuff is <------
> 
> If you are in the USA, there are great breeders that are breeding from the lines you want plus they will speak English well  and you may even be able to visit the breeders and see the pups.
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply. yes location should now be fixed. i know there are some great dogs in your country and lines for that matter, but i believe it may be to far away, even for shipping. and yes a languagebarrier can be quite frustrating at times 

reason for importing is because of the very limited choice of kennels in my location and always and constant waiting lists, goes for Sweden as well, near giving me allergies

i do have some time to spend on my search though. i was planning to get the pup around early spring/summer next year but pay a deposit early in regard to choosing the pup.

i guess i am looking for around 3 to 4 suggestions in each of the country's i have mentioned so i can narrow down my search and compare it with the ones i have looked at myself for quite some time.

again thank you for taking the time


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

IMO - and there will be disputes!!!!!!!!!!! I would suggest some of the Belgian kennels as I think the West German are more into the extreme high prey sports dogs....I have a dog from Spitzbubezwinger in Belgium....she is an awesome house dog, wonderful wiht people and children and horses and cats and other dogs...her progeny are of the same temperament....if you look at their females, most go back to Babsi Hexenforst, who is the dam of my Basha.....this is a very strong mother line - yes, West German, but bred to Belgian males...also, they have a breeding female from Ufo Guy's Hof (my Basha is from Ufo and Babsi).....and I have bred to Ufo sons with my other female line....I would highly recommend this kennel - or perhaps Guido from van Guy's Hof may help you find a pup with his lines....

You are not looking for a high high energy sport competition dog - and I live with and have bred these lines (which CAN be high level sport dogs too!!!!!!!!!!!) so I know that there is a good possibility of getting what you want....

Also Nick Vanneroom in Belgium may be able to point you to a good type of litter...even though he is a primarily Mali guy, he travel to Finland and Norway alot! I can provide contact info if you cannot find it easily on the web.

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

litter currently discussed see thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nes-belgian-breeder-spit-some-thoughts-9.html


----------



## skinner (Aug 26, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> IMO - and there will be disputes!!!!!!!!!!! I would suggest some of the Belgian kennels as I think the West German are more into the extreme high prey sports dogs....I have a dog from Spitzbubezwinger in Belgium....she is an awesome house dog, wonderful wiht people and children and horses and cats and other dogs...her progeny are of the same temperament....if you look at their females, most go back to Babsi Hexenforst, who is the dam of my Basha.....this is a very strong mother line - yes, West German, but bred to Belgian males...also, they have a breeding female from Ufo Guy's Hof (my Basha is from Ufo and Babsi).....and I have bred to Ufo sons with my other female line....I would highly recommend this kennel - or perhaps Guido from van Guy's Hof may help you find a pup with his lines....
> 
> You are not looking for a high high energy sport competition dog - and I live with and have bred these lines (which CAN be high level sport dogs too!!!!!!!!!!!) so I know that there is a good possibility of getting what you want....
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply wolfstraum. i might pm you about the info of your friend if ok?

what can i say, i am looking for a high energy sport dog as i do like to train with dogs who are very reactive, but not at the cost of the dogs health and nerves.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would contact Rinus Bastiaansen in Belgium. I've seen many dogs from him now and all have been super. If he doesn't have what you want he can help find it (he recently helped find and send over a Malinois to a friend of mine). We live in the USA and find his prices fair and shipping is easy with him even all the way here. I contacted him a few years ago and found him easy to work with.


----------



## skinner (Aug 26, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I would contact Rinus Bastiaansen in Belgium. I've seen many dogs from him now and all have been super. If he doesn't have what you want he can help find it (he recently helped find and send over a Malinois to a friend of mine). We live in the USA and find his prices fair and shipping is easy with him even all the way here. I contacted him a few years ago and found him easy to work with.


yeskennel von der daelenberghutte is on my list of Belgian breeders

again thank you for your replys and suggestions, keep em coming.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Second that on Rinus .


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Also would reccommend Rinus


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

skinner said:


> thank you for your reply. yes *location should now be fixed.* i know there are some great dogs in your country and lines for that matter, but i believe it may be to far away, even for shipping. and yes a languagebarrier can be quite frustrating at times


Thanks for posting you are from Norway. That will be a HUGE help with recommendations.

And your English is better than how many of us write! :wild:

:wub:


----------



## skinner (Aug 26, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Thanks for posting you are from Norway. That will be a HUGE help with recommendations.
> 
> And your English is better than how many of us write! :wild:
> 
> :wub:


Thank you  almost made me blush there..


again thanks for the reply's. is there anyone who has experience or can recommend (with my description in the opening post in mind) kennels/breeders located in Germany or the Netherlands?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I imported a very nice puppy last year from Germany - Ziberia v altern Wingertshaus....small breeder - had a paternal half sister to my C litter and this pup was a granddaughter to Romy.....doing well in training with my friends who are raising her.....

alternwingertshaus.de is their site....some of their litters I really like, some I am not so interested in...

von haus Larwin is an established breeder in the Netherlands...

Lee


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Would you guys recommend Von/Vom Wolfsheim? Bomber as the dad? My trainer just imported a Bomber son and he has a Bomber daughter. Not sure who the mom is...

Or Saltzablick kennels? Dooney Maternal Grandfather is Pasha..

Sorry those are the only German kennels I know of and don't know how recommended they are. Good luck on your search

And I second that your English is very good!


----------



## skinner (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you both wolfstraum and dooney´s mom for good suggestions. this is very much appreciated help.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

skinner said:


> well, as one of my dogs had to go to sleep, due to old age a while back (bless her) i am now on search for a new pup. this will require importing a dog from another country. the country's i am looking at are Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands. i chose these because of distance, as the pup has to be shipped to me.
> 
> now, i am looking for offspring from breeders who breed from solid, social and "handler hard dogs" with strong nerves and good health in mind when they are breeding.
> 
> ...


I have a dog from Rinus in Belgium and could not be happier. He is a well loved family pet but is also competing in multiple sports and training in protection as well. He's got great nerve, is very social but aloof if I am there (he prefers me to all others), and is extremely athletic and agile. A very fun dog to work/train and live with.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Skinner,

My dog Ruger's mother is from Dicasa Sintiago in Holland Duitse Herder Gebruikshondenkennel Di Casa Sintiago

The breeder is Shermin Jago and he answers all emails. Mr. Jago works very close with Vom Haus Ming ÂéÃñÈ®Éá»¶Ó*Äú- - Welcome to VOM HAUS MING.

Both breeders produce very tough dogs. My dog Ruger has impeccable character and I think he is phenomenal both on and off the field. I would not hesitate to reach out to either breeder.

Good Luck,
Rob


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Re: Rinus' kennel: I like what he is breeding. We bred Baghira to an Assam son, and I like what I have seen from the pups. The son we bred to has produced well with multiple females.

The pup we kept back, Aada Van De Sterke:

Aada Van De Sterke - German Shepherd Dog


Here's a video :


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Tim Connell said:


> Re: Rinus' kennel: I like what he is breeding. We bred Baghira to an Assam son, and I like what I have seen from the pups. The son we bred to has produced well with multiple females.
> 
> The pup we kept back, Aada Van De Sterke:
> 
> ...


I love the name of this dog
**** vom Empire Zwinger - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Someone in my club has a male out of ****! He's great.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GatorDog said:


> Someone in my club has a male out of ****! He's great.


Out of WHO? :rofl: Darned autocensor!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

H-E-double hockey sticks


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Precisely why I didn't type his name...hah!

I've been apprehended by the censor before. 

If you click the link in my original post, you will see it on the pedigree.

Some photos on my website below...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, I already clicked on the link and saw the name, I just think the censor is a little overzealous!


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Liesje said:


> H-E-double hockey sticks



Good one!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a Bandit Wolfsheim son who I adore. I have heard from people that Bomber is producing some dogs with handler aggression. Just something to be mindful of.


----------



## skinner (Aug 26, 2012)

great suggestions all, thank you. i got several kennels to study and do my homework of from now. 

if you come up with more suggestions, please feel free to update the thread. got some more room


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

a little late to this thread, but just wanted to third (fourth?) Rinus Bastiaansen's kennel in Belgium. I have purchased 6 dogs from Rinus now, as well as personally know many dogs from his breedings and he breeds some super quality dogs. He likes a certain "type" of dog, and puts a lot of emphasis on drive, hardness and natural aggression in the work. His dogs also have very clear heads and can function as normal dogs/companions, too.

He the WUSV Belgium team captain, an excellent breeder and has become a very good friend.. I'd highly suggest you contact him.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Puppy selection is key. If you know how to test a litter and select a pup (if the litter passes the test) then it would be best even if you have to fly out to meet the breeder.

A lot of people do not follow this and end up with dogs that are not trainable by the training resources available to the buyer.


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

My husband and I got a puppy from Rinus this spring.Great dog excellent drives in all areas.Rinus was super to work with love this dog!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Kellie, what litter is he from? I think a friend has a littermate.


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

Gucci x Hetty I think your friend got a female right?They were born in March we met a young lady at the airport who was getting a female litter mate. We love this dog he has a great working ethic in all phases and has great stamina which is a must for me!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

YES!! That's her. She is really nice too. Crazy bitch who just lives to work.


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

can you post a pix or maybe facebook


----------

